# Sinawali Boxing...



## Roland (Feb 22, 2003)

Do you teach it?


How so?


And what do you expect you and your students to get out of it?


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes.

Static, On focus mitts, in free sparring, and with blades.

One entry tactic among many.

(not being a smart @$$, just short answers to short questions.)


----------



## modarnis (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes we teach it.  It is an excellent reference point to teach footwork and a variety of followups.  I agree with Chad that the next level involves pads to test the foortwork and consequence mistakes


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 11, 2003)

This thread passed under the radar.

I teach it (sinawali boxing). I like the drill because it helps build reaction, mainly. and when you really get going, it helps the student get an idea as to what it would be like to try to arm bar, wristlock, or throw while someone is throwing punches at them.

I've experimented with a few different ways of teaching it, but I have basically conformed to the way Tim presented the material at the last seminar in Michigan that I hosted him at (Nov. 2002), to keep some kind of uniformity with the WMAA cirriculum. Basically we start with person "A" raises one of his hands while in a boxing stance, and person "B" enters and traps the raised hand down. Then it evolves to person "B" punching after smacking down "A's" raised hand. Part III involves person "A" blocking "B's" punch. Part IV would be then "A" counter punching "B" after the block of "B's" punch. 

These are the basics. We can evolve to limb destructions, wrist locks, bars, throws, and other striking techniques added in, such as knees, elbows, etc. When the students get into a good "flow" then this can evolve into almost a "semi-sparring" drill.

These are the basics of how I present the drill, but how far we progress is dependent on the level of the students in the class.


----------



## Roland (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul, that is pretty much how we have bben doing it too.

I like to let people have a go at it after they have these basics down. It generally evolves into free sparring after a bit, except you really see some finishing moves come out of it!

I think it is really the missing link between boxing, trapping and finishing moves.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *I think it is really the missing link between boxing, trapping and finishing moves. *



I look at it not souch as the above but it lets a person train against surprise punches during a trapping, locking of rinishing move.  It is a good way for a non-striker to get used to punches flying about.  Otherwise I consider it a very secondary drill.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

